# Arthritis and You



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh

Well today my Dr made the call. I have Psoriatic Arthritis. This is a type of arthritis that affects bone, joint, muscle, tendon, and ligament. YAY!! I have been under a Dr's care for the aches and pains for 3 years, and finally, enough x-rays, bone scans, and ultrasounds have been done to put an official naming to this.

That is the upside.

The downside is methotrexate.

If you have never heard of this before (I hadn't till now) scroll down there and give a read of the VERY encouraging mini-book of side effects @[email protected]


SO, today, I am going to forgo a poll on BBQ salad favourites and do a poll on Arthritis. Any others of you suffer with this and how do you cope and what kinds of treatments are you having?



EDITS:

The nature of this question, being medical and personal, I made this poll private. I am really wondering how many of you guys play with arthritis or how that hampers you playing. Maybe a very low number would suggest that arthritis and guitar are not a long term good mix.

Also, my Dr gave me a link to Welcome to RheumInfo.com which is a web side owned/operated by a Dr college of his.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been diagnosed with osteoarthritis of the cervical spine, specifically at C5 and C6 level. The symptoms have been around since October last year and the pain was at it's height during the winter holidays last year. I've been told that it's degenerative and there's really not much they can do with it. I am seeing a Physiotherapist who is working on taking out the constant pain that I get from it. She does regular accupunture and what they call 'dry needling' on me as well as some massage theraphy. It's been an issue playing guitar aside from having numbness on my left thumb, forefinger and a bit in the middle finger. The last year or so, I've been playing sitting down which I realized in a way has worsened the condition. I have this tendency to crouch when I play sitting down so lately I have gone back to standing up while playing and it has helped a bit. I used to ice my neck/spine every practice/gig because of it. My doctor has given me pain pills but I hate taking them as it screws up my stomach. 

I'm beginning to learn how to cope with it. It is my only option at this point and I'm not about to stop playing now. I'm going on 55 certainly not getting any younger. I am not sure how many years more I can continue playing, so for now, I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Chito man, I know a bit of your hurt there. My brother had a bike accident on the QEW at Fruitland Road a bunch of years ago. The neck injuries became arthritis in the upper vertebrae. C1 to 4 if I recall. Lots of hurt in those for sure.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hips. Sucks. Big time. Comes and goes, but last fall it was extremely painful.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have arthritis in my left hip - no official diagnosis though. Like Mooh, it comes and goes - funny, mine was bad last fall too. A lot of my family have arthritis in the hands which, thankfully, I don't yet.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's in my right ankle. along with 10 screws and a plate. i come home from my new job (that i'm really diggin)
and veg because i'm mostly crippled up till tomorrow.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> it's in my right ankle. along with 10 screws and a plate. i come home from my new job (that i'm really diggin)
> and veg because i'm mostly crippled up till tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that. Do you get any treatment for it?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nothing yet--although after my car accident I could barely hold a guitar for a while, and then it hurt to play it.

Fortunately I recovered from that.

Les Paul apparently had very painful arthritis, and still managed to play quite well, even if his options were limited by the arthritis.

The side effects of the methotrexate sound as bad or worse as what it treats.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm in the club! I have osteoarthritis in my right shoulder and right hip thanks to a car accident and nasty fall about 15-20 years ago. Will likely get it in T8-T10 as well (yay, can't wait). I find the weather kicks it into high gear for me. We had a very cold and wet BC winter a couple of years ago and it was crippling. One thing I find helps is taking Omega 3's with breakfast and dinner. Something to do with an anti-inflammatory property of the Omega 3s. Don't know the science but it does offer some relief so I'm sticking to it. 

When the arthritis acts up, I find it very difficult to play. Strumming is terrible but I load up on Advil and give it a go anyways.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

zontar said:


> Les Paul apparently had very painful arthritis, and still managed to play quite well, even if his options were limited by the arthritis.


Segovia too.

They say that glucosamine helps. Haven't tried it yet - pretty expensive but if it gets worse I'll give it a go.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Running - I was 6' 200lb runner. A heavy striker. Overdid it. Seveneteen years after I first started running ( and three years after I replaced it with long walks), a bone chip came loose and I felt like I'd been stabbed in the knee with an ice pick. That was five years ago. I have osteo-arthritis. during the 90s I also had every type of tendonitis in the legs you could imagine. Always had good shoes though.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulfate, and the Two in Combination for Painful Knee Osteoarthritis - New England Journal of Medicine

I have used this combination now for about 1 or 2 years (I honestly forget now). I am not jumping up and down better for it. I can say the big difference is sand. If you have ever been to the beach and had sand in your shoe, even a few hours later, you know there is still sand there even if it is fine to almost invisible. It is not a matter of pain, but of sensation. Sometimes that sandy feeling in your shoes can last as it does take a fair time for the sand to get cleaned out. Doesn't stop you from doing things or going places but you know it is there, you can feel it. To me that feeling happens in my joints. Not painful, but there. I can really feel it in my knees when going down stairs. Going up is far less of a problem on my joints than going down; going down when my legs are not feeling well can be quite painful by the time I have reached the bottom of the stairs. The mix of Glucosamine and Chondroitin for me takes that feeling of sand away.

The two last tests I did were a re-do of x-rays on my hands and an ultrasound of my feet. All the joints of my feet have excess fluid in them, and my hands have shown deterioration in 12 months from the last x-rays with pieces of bone not floating about but simply gone. This is on-top of the 2000+ IU's of Vitamin-D I take every day AND the 4 tabs of Calcium/Magnesium I am taking every day. As my GP said when viewing my cholesterol doubling in 6 months on a diet + the Omega 3's "levels shouldn't get worse when...".

The general advice I have heard from Dr's and from friends is; if you want to try the Glucosamine and Chondroitin, do so for 90 days. Then stop for a week. If, at the end of a week you think "what's happened, I feel like crud" most likely the mix was helping, otherwise don't worry about taking it again. However, because it is a re-generative product, you do need that three month lead in time to see a benefit from it if you are going to benefit from it.

I am also surprised that the initial voting is 10 to 4 of people with some form or arthritis! I wonder if that is a trend that will bear out over time, or is just the result of the name I gave this thread.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no but a couple glasses of italian wine and i don't really care after that. hahahahaha


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

No, but my dad had it quite bad in the hip/leg. Debilitating really.
I hope Im not predisposed to it.
I occasionally get some soreness in my shoulder and carpal area, but shrug it off.
I've been a hockey goalie for many years as well, but surprisingly although it puts a lot of stress on knees and hips, I almost never have issues in this area.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have it in my chest, Dr said not much I can do about it

it's getting worse: large bumps forming right where the ribs join to your chest plate, and pain if I try to rotate too far

I get sensations that feel some kind of fluid leaking out, that then turns hard & adds to the bone spur

I need to get my ass in gear and record my album before I seize up & can't play anymore


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I'm in the club! I have osteoarthritis in my right shoulder and right hip thanks to a car accident and nasty fall about 15-20 years ago. Will likely get it in T8-T10 as well (yay, can't wait). I find the weather kicks it into high gear for me. We had a very cold and wet BC winter a couple of years ago and it was crippling. One thing I find helps is taking Omega 3's with breakfast and dinner. Something to do with an anti-inflammatory property of the Omega 3s. Don't know the science but it does offer some relief so I'm sticking to it.
> 
> When the arthritis acts up, I find it very difficult to play. Strumming is terrible but I load up on Advil and give it a go anyways.


Don’t take Advil. It plays havoc on your liver and kidneys and increased risk of heart attack. My doctor said to take Tylenol arthritis extra strength for any aches or pains. I try never to take Advil.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Don’t take Advil. It plays havoc on your liver and kidneys and increased risk of heart attack. My doctor said to take Tylenol arthritis extra strength for any aches or pains. I try never to take Advil.


You realize the post is 10 years old? Aside from that I've found Tylenol Arthritis doesn't work....Ibuprofen does for me.....it's what my Dr. recommends.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I live on Tylenol Arthritis & Tylenol body pain. I was told to never take Advil as well. 
Due to arthritis, I'm walking on two artificial knee replacements, and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I live on Tylenol Arthritis & Tylenol body pain. I was told to never take Advil as well.
> Due to arthritis, I'm walking on two artificial knee replacements, and loving every minute of it.


Another thing I might be looking at when hospitals get back to normal. Just the right knee for now but still waiting to see a specialist.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Another thing I might be looking at when hospitals get back to normal. Just the right knee for now but still waiting to see a specialist.


It takes a while to get through the system alright. About 2-1/2 years for me, from when I first saw my doctor about it, to the first knee operation. The waiting is the hardest part, the rest is no big deal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> It takes a while to get through the system alright. About 2-1/2 years for me, from when I first saw my doctor about it, to the first knee operation. The waiting is the hardest part, the rest is no big deal.


The waiting is no big deal but stairs especially are. There are times, like right now when I've been sitting for a while, that even standing is a bitch. At times it clicks and pops and has a bad grating feeling. Time for an Ibuprofen.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> The waiting is no big deal but stairs especially are. There are times, like right now when I've been sitting for a while, that even standing is a bitch. At times it clicks and pops and has a bad grating feeling. Time for an Ibuprofen.


yeah, I know all that sh1t too well. Stay on the path, it's worth it.

As a bonus, I seem to be getting looks from the ladies now. It's like they automatically ignore anything that walks like an old man. But if you're walking straight & tall, they zoom in on it, just like we instinctively zoom in on a pair of great legs or other assets.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Distance runner, basketball player, dirt bike crashes, race car crashes; some aches and pains now after a lifetime of abuse but no arthritis. Played guitar a lot for more than 50 years; mostly acoustic with 13s and no problems with my fretting hand other than it's a little stiff in the morning but that goes away in a few minutes or once I slam the door on it. Not playing as much with this virus thing because nothing to practice for so maybe this is giving my left hand a chance to rest for a bit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Distance runner, basketball player, dirt bike crashes, race car crashes; some aches and pains now after a lifetime of abuse but no arthritis. Played guitar a lot for more than 50 years; mostly acoustic with 13s and no problems with my fretting hand other than it's a little stiff in the morning but that goes away in a few minutes or once I slam the door on it. Not playing as much with this virus thing because nothing to practice for so maybe this is giving my left hand a chance to rest for a bit.


Last time I played guitar my left hand froze and I had to pry my fingers off. Same thing happens when I'm writing. It's in both hands. Did a lot of orienteering, cracked my right knee cap, torn the muscles in the right knee a few times....same thing, a lifetime of abuse. Back is just as bad. My right knee didn't really start to bother me until I sold the '77 which was kick start only and bout the 'Glide which was push button then I wasn't using the knee as much.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Lola said:


> Don’t take Advil. It plays havoc on your liver and kidneys and increased risk of heart attack. My doctor said to take Tylenol arthritis extra strength for any aches or pains. I try never to take Advil.


Not only is the post ten years old as @Electraglide pointed out, but the author of the post is dead.

Nevertheless, arthritis is still here. Wake me up when there's a cure; it's no fun. BTW, my doctor told me to take Advil and told me that it was Tylenol I should be careful about. WTF?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well if the OP is deaded at least he left this post in the form of legacy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Not only is the post ten years old as @Electraglide pointed out, but the author of the post is dead.
> 
> Nevertheless, arthritis is still here. Wake me up when there's a cure; it's no fun. BTW, my doctor told me to take Advil and told me that it was Tylenol I should be careful about. WTF?


I found out Tylenol didn't work from using it. Ibuprofen is cheaper than Advil but I don't think my liver, kidney and heart problems are a result of that. 


Lincoln said:


> As a bonus, I seem to be getting looks from the ladies now. It's like they automatically ignore anything that walks like an old man. But if you're walking straight & tall, they zoom in on it, just like we instinctively zoom in on a pair of great legs or other assets.


I find just to opposite....they want to take care of the old guy with the limp....walking slow and holding your arm to support you, getting things for you, that kind of thing. when they find out the limp comes from motorcycles is a bonus. Helps if you do the "gentleman" thing.....hold a door open for them and then limp thru. Throw in a little COPD and you're golden. Shall we say things progress at a slower pace. Mind you I guess if you're not single that can be a bad thing. Getting back to the arthritis, years back I tried the warm wax "cure". Another thing I did for a lady. Smoke a little herb and dip your hands in warm wax. It worked for a short while....until the wax set up. Then about all it did was clean the grease and slivers off your hands.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

in the ten years that have gone by since i made my initial post in this thread, i have discovered that the thing that works best for me, is acupuncture and deep tissue massage, in combination. i went from barely being able to walk, to being able to climb ladders all day carrying tools and equipment.
i don't use any drugs for arthritis anymore. not tylenol or anything.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> in the ten years that have gone by since i made my initial post in this thread, i have discovered that the thing that works best for me, is acupuncture and deep tissue massage, in combination. i went from barely being able to walk, to being able to climb ladders all day carrying tools and equipment.
> i don't use any drugs for arthritis anymore. not tylenol or anything.


I rarely use Advil but I do use Tylenol extra strength in combination with my other drugs for my migraines. I would rather give birth then have these god awful migraines. The pain is absolutely incredible beyond anything I have experienced in my life besides get my fingers almost chopped off by the lawnmower blade. That was just brutal.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> get my fingers almost chopped off by the lawnmower blade.


can you tell me this tale?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> can you tell me this tale?


Sure no problem.

I was cutting the grass and stepped into a divet on the grass. I lost my balance and fell and my hand slipped underneath the cover and I almost chopped the tip of my right index finger off and my middle finger got whacked but not quite as bad. I was in absolute shock. It didn’t hurt at all at the time but when I got to hospital things got much worse. I did nerve damage to my index finger and can’t really feel a thing in it. My middle finger fared much better. After that I vowed that I would be a lot more vigilant when it came time to doing things with my hands. Somethings I refuse to do. And yes, I will wear gloves if I deem it’s necessary to protect my hands. A big lesson learned.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

glad it wasn't worse. i grew up across the street from a kid who lost 2 toes to a mower


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> I rarely use Advil but I do use Tylenol extra strength in combination with my other drugs for my migraines. I would rather give birth then have these god awful migraines. The pain is absolutely incredible beyond anything I have experienced in my life besides get my fingers almost chopped off by the lawnmower blade. That was just brutal.


Once I see the aura if I can get 4 Advil Liqui-Jels (or 2 extra strength liqui-jels) into me I don't get the headache, or at least very much. Advil is the best for me and my migraines.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> I was cutting the grass and stepped into a divet on the grass. I lost my balance and fell and my hand slipped underneath the cover and I almost chopped the tip of my right index finger off and my middle finger got whacked but not quite as bad. I was in absolute shock. It didn’t hurt at all at the time but when I got to hospital things got much worse. I did nerve damage to my index finger and can’t really feel a thing in it. My middle finger fared much better. After that I vowed that I would be a lot more vigilant when it came time to doing things with my hands. Somethings I refuse to do. And yes, I will wear gloves if I deem it’s necessary to protect my hands. A big lesson learned.


You can buy Kevlar gloves for chainsaw work. Somewhat cut proof.

Never mind


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> .. i grew up across the street from a kid who lost 2 toes to a mower


Kid in grade school lived two houses down from me was always having accidents then he took a shotgun shell, stuck it in a pipe, hit the shell with a hammer while holding the pipe and blew his hand off. When he was about 18 he had a single vehicle car crash and that was the end of him. Bad luck followed him like his shadow although it might have been worse if he’d got near a chain saw.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> I was cutting the grass and stepped into a divet on the grass. I lost my balance and fell and my hand slipped underneath the cover and I almost chopped the tip of my right index finger off and my middle finger got whacked but not quite as bad. I was in absolute shock. It didn’t hurt at all at the time but when I got to hospital things got much worse. I did nerve damage to my index finger and can’t really feel a thing in it. My middle finger fared much better. After that I vowed that I would be a lot more vigilant when it came time to doing things with my hands. Somethings I refuse to do. And yes, I will wear gloves if I deem it’s necessary to protect my hands. A big lesson learned.


Good thing it wasn't your left hand from a guitar playing point of view. That must have been one hell of an "oh sh1t" moment!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> Once I see the aura if I can get 4 Advil Liqui-Jels (or 2 extra strength liqui-jels) into me I don't get the headache, or at least very much. Advil is the best for me and my migraines.


I have been instructed to take 3 extra strength Tylenol along with my Axert(Triptan medication), Cambia(NSAID) at the first onset of a migraine. If I don’t and miss the window then I will be in bed all day and maybe the next one or two days after that. I can’t take Advil with these medications at all. I have been warned by my doctor not to. I absolutely hate them. Getting tired of the severe pain.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Kid in grade school lived two houses down from me was always having accidents then he took a shotgun shell, stuck it in a pipe, hit the shell with a hammer while holding the pipe and blew his hand off. When he was about 18 he had a single vehicle car crash and that was the end of him. Bad luck followed him like his shadow although it might have been worse if he’d got near a chain saw.


this guy's tale is similar, except he's not dead afaik. last time i saw him was y2k or so. the last time i saw him was interesting, sorta:
i was hanging with another buddy when he said he needed to go drop off some beer to a guy who lost his license to dui, but he didn't say the name. he assumed it wasn't someone i knew. on the way he said "he's being sued by his wife for alimony, so try to be supportive of him, ok?"
well, we walked into the guy's apt, and low and behold, it's him. we did the catching up thing, and he mentioned the problem he was having with his ex. i said dam dude, that really sucks. trying to think of something encouraging to say, i replied at least you didn't marry (insert the name of the neighborhood whore)

he gave a cringe, and turned a picture around that was backwards on a table. it was his wedding pic. wanna guess who the bride was?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> ... wanna guess who the bride was?


The village bike ?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> this guy's tale is similar, except he's not dead afaik. last time i saw him was y2k or so. the last time i saw him was interesting, sorta:
> i was hanging with another buddy when he said he needed to go drop off some beer to a guy who lost his license to dui, but he didn't say the name. he assumed it wasn't someone i knew. on the way he said "he's being sued by his wife for alimony, so try to be supportive of him, ok?"
> well, we walked into the guy's apt, and low and behold, it's him. we did the catching up thing, and he mentioned the problem he was having with his ex. i said dam dude, that really sucks. trying to think of something encouraging to say, i replied at least you didn't marry (insert the name of the neighborhood whore)
> 
> he gave a cringe, and turned a picture around that was backwards on a table. it was his wedding pic. wanna guess who the bride was?


Your ex?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bolero said:


> I have it in my chest, Dr said not much I can do about it
> 
> it's getting worse: large bumps forming right where the ribs join to your chest plate, and pain if I try to rotate too far
> 
> ...



Holy necrothread. The original was ten years ago, that has to be some kind of a record.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Arthritis is in for the long haul.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah it's been 10 years. And what happened to the OP? 

Well ever since that time, my issue on my left shoulder due to the arthritis is gone. I did dry needling for 4 years and that fixed that. But now just about a year ago now, it started on my right shoulder this time. I now have a different physiotherapist. We do all the physio work in a pool. He's also done some dry needling with me but he hasn't done it enough to be effective. I've been doing exercises and all. Of course with this self isolation thing, that has stopped since and I'm in constant pain. 

One more thing, I've stopped taking any of the painkiller drugs. It screwed up my stomach the last time. So I take CBD to manage the pain. It doesn't take it away, it justs allow me to function. Some days, I have started wondering how long I can keep playing as there are nights, specially on the 3rd set that it starts to bother me to the point that I want to stop playing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> this guy's tale is similar, except he's not dead afaik. last time i saw him was y2k or so. the last time i saw him was interesting, sorta:
> i was hanging with another buddy when he said he needed to go drop off some beer to a guy who lost his license to dui, but he didn't say the name. he assumed it wasn't someone i knew.  on the way he said "he's being sued by his wife for alimony, so try to be supportive of him, ok?"
> well, we walked into the guy's apt, and low and behold, it's him. we did the catching up thing, and he mentioned the problem he was having with his ex. i said dam dude, that really sucks. trying to think of something encouraging to say, i replied at least you didn't marry (insert the name of the neighborhood whore)
> 
> he gave a cringe, and turned a picture around that was backwards on a table. it was his wedding pic. wanna guess who the bride was?


This is bizarre. I had a dream about you Cheezy and we were both at a wedding but I didn’t really know who you were. You stood out because you were the only one wearing a black velvet tuxedo with a 1970’s big fat ass bow tie. You had your blond hair fashioned in a page boy haircut and that really helped to make you stand out in the crowd as I looked at the pews behind me. 

You were mentioning about your buddies marriage collapse. 

Just so weird how the mind functions at times.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> Once I see the aura if I can get 4 Advil Liqui-Jels (or 2 extra strength liqui-jels) into me I don't get the headache, or at least very much. Advil is the best for me and my migraines.


Have you been to see a neurologist? There are abortive medications as well as new preventative new meds. I am trying this new to me triptan called Axert. Within 2-3 hrs after taking it my migraine is gone except the other day when it had disappeared I was in a fog like haze. It didn’t last long. I get up to 12 headache days a month. 15 or more would warrant Botox. I have been on so many different migraine meds and I have had enough. That is why I am going to try mushrooms to see what relief they offer me. 

As we age migraines are supposed to lessen but with me they’re just getting worse and more numerous. I can’t live like this anymore.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> You had your blond hair fashioned in a page boy haircut


oh man, i got such a laugh from that, thank you for being the first one of today


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is what I saw you in Cheezy except it was blond.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> Yeah it's been 10 years. And what happened to the OP?
> 
> Well ever since that time, my issue on my left shoulder due to the arthritis is gone. I did dry needling for 4 years and that fixed that. But now just about a year ago now, it started on my right shoulder this time. I now have a different physiotherapist. We do all the physio work in a pool. He's also done some dry needling with me but he hasn't done it enough to be effective. I've been doing exercises and all. Of course with this self isolation thing, that has stopped since and I'm in constant pain.
> 
> One more thing, I've stopped taking any of the painkiller drugs. It screwed up my stomach the last time. So I take CBD to manage the pain. It doesn't take it away, it justs allow me to function. Some days, I have started wondering how long I can keep playing as there are nights, specially on the 3rd set that it starts to bother me to the point that I want to stop playing.


I do believe someone said Keeps was dead. I believe there was a thread about someone looking for him not that long ago but I never heard if he was dead or not.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> Have you been to see a neurologist? There are abortive medications as well as new preventative new meds. I am trying this new to me triptan called Axert. Within 2-3 hrs after taking it my migraine is gone except the other day when it had disappeared I was in a fog like haze. It didn’t last long. I get up to 12 headache days a month. 15 or more would warrant Botox. I have been on so many different migraine meds and I have had enough. That is why I am going to try mushrooms to see what relief they offer me.
> 
> As we age migraines are supposed to lessen but with me they’re just getting worse and more numerous. I can’t live like this anymore.


Mine are very infrequent now. The Advil is enough for me to deal with them. I remember years ago my doc offering something but it was really expensive at the time.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

colchar said:


> Holy necrothread. The original was ten years ago, that has to be some kind of a record.


 yeah I did a search for "arthritis" and this was the only thread that came up. figured I might get an update from people too


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Besides arthritis, a Neurologist told me yesterday, that I will be seeing him for the next 30 years. I was told no lifting of 10 pounds or more, no repetitive bending or stretching. Ignoring the restrictions will dictate how things will be for me in the future.

I told him that I will need that in writing, no one will believe those restrictions, and expect more of me. I expect more of me.

He put it in writing.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Kid in grade school lived two houses down from me was always having accidents then he took a shotgun shell, stuck it in a pipe, hit the shell with a hammer while holding the pipe and blew his hand off. When he was about 18 he had a single vehicle car crash and that was the end of him. Bad luck followed him like his shadow although it might have been worse if he’d got near a chain saw.


Those aren't accidents, more incidents!


----------

